# ein Modem an mehreren Rechner nutzen



## Trymon (24. April 2002)

Hallo,
ich grüße erst mal alle Forumsmitglieder.

Ich würde gerne wisse wie ich auf ein Modem über ein Netzwerk zugreifen kann, bzw. ob ich mit der Microsoft Internetverbindungsfreigabe das Modem auch für andere Dienste(Datenübertragung) nutzen kann.


----------



## Zorck (12. Mai 2002)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man das Modem frei gibt aber eigentlich ist das doch gar nicht nötig.
Warum verwendest du nicht einen ProxyServer. Da gibt es doch ganz netten, einfach zu bedienende Software. Zum Beispiel der SambarServer. Den verwende ich auch und alles klappt prima!


----------



## MetzelXiC (13. Mai 2002)

Hi,

also es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten .
Falls du auf allen Rechner Windows XP hast kannst du es mit der ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) machen.

Falls andere OS drauf sind , wie oben erwähnt Proxy Server , Gateway machen z.B. mit WinGate ... usw.


mfg


----------



## Trymon (13. Mai 2002)

Ich glaube das mit dem Proxy wird nicht laufen. Der 2. Rechner soll genau wie der erste mit einer Mailbox Software Daten übertragen. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal die Firma fragen die das das erste mal eingerichtet hat. Sie sollten das wissen.


----------



## Zorck (13. Mai 2002)

Mailbox Software sagt mir zwar nich viel aber mit dem Sambar Server kannst du eine ganze Menge anstellen. 
Du kannst ne ganze Menge einstellen. SMTP, HTTP, FTP, etc.


----------



## Trymon (14. Mai 2002)

Ich habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden. Die Software Stomper simuliert ein Modem, welches an einem andren Rechner angeschlossen ist. Damit kann von jedem Rechner auf das Modem zugegriffen werden, als ob es am eigenen Rechner hängen würde. 
Einen Samba Server wollte ich dafür nicht konfigurieren und außerdem hätte ich dann noch irgendwie meinen Chef erklären müssen wieso ich für 2 Rechner im Firmennetzwerk einen eigenen Server brauche. 
Stomper muss ich mur auf den entsprechenden Rechnern als Server/Client installieren, das Modem auf dem Server auswählen und den Server starten. 
Dabei fällt kaum aufwand auf.


----------



## Trymon (14. Mai 2002)

Für jeden der Denkt er könnte die Software gebrauchen: http://www.pflug.de

Damit kann man aber nicht mit 2 Rechnern gleichzeitig ins Internet. Dient nur dazu um von einem weiteren Rechner ein Modem zu benutzen. Wenn mehrere Clients verwendet werden kostet Stomper auch eine kleine wenigkeit.


----------



## Zorck (14. Mai 2002)

Ok!
Dann ist ja dein Problem gelöst.
Aber trotzdem nochmal. Der SambarServer ist doch auch nur eine Software die installiert werden muss. Was musst du da deinem Chef erklären. 

Du hast doch gesagt, dass diese Stomper Software auch als Server installiert werden muss. Kommt doch dann aufs gleiche raus.
Nur dass Sambar so weit ich weiß kostenlos ist.

Aber wenns funzt is es ja egal!


----------



## Trymon (14. Mai 2002)

Stomper auch. Wird ja nur für einen Client gebraucht. Beim Samba habe ich aber ein bischen mehr Arbeit und ich kann doch die armen Benutzer nicht so lange von ihrem Rechner verscheuchen.  Die würden glatt durchdrehen. Das meine ich ernst, manchmal sind die wirklich schrecklich wenn ich mal an nen Rechner muss.


----------



## Zorck (15. Mai 2002)

Kann ich verstehn. Die Probleme hab ich auch öfters. Und wenn dann mal was nich funzt bist auch noch du schuld! 

Aber nochmal zum Samba. Du installierst doch nur den Server auf dem Rechner wo das Modem ist und dann musst du doch nur noch eine IP (die vom Server) bei den Clients im Browser, Mailprogramm oder so eintragen.

Aber die Entscheidung liegt ja bei dir!
Viel Spaß dann noch mit den Mitarbeitern!


----------



## Trymon (16. Mai 2002)

Hm da hätten wir schon das Problem das Programm zur Datenübertragen mag nur COM-Ports da ist nix mit IP. Hätte ich so weit gedacht hätte ich gleich sagen können das Samba nicht hilft.
Es sind ja zum glüch nicht alle mitarbeiter so, aber zu viele.


----------



## Zorck (16. Mai 2002)

OK. Das mit den COM-Ports ist dann natürlich was anderes. Ist ja im Endeffekt auch egal was du nimmt. Solange dein Chef die Software bezahlt   und dein Mitarbeiter zufrieden sind, ist ja alles super.

Dann noch viel Spaß!!

P.S.:Sei nicht so streng mit deinen Mitarbeitern!


----------

